# grow box slowly but surely  coming along



## alshuray1 (Apr 26, 2009)

so my project slowly coming around
i couldnt find a stanley blower so i had to order one online (intake outake )
i puchased a  storage cabinet  7 feet,30 cm wide, 18cm deep
i bought a cool tube 
400 watt hid with ballast






this is my  design
any suggestions 

View attachment project green tree layout.vdesigner.zip


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 26, 2009)

k the cool tube is a little big 
its 36 cm and the space is 30 cm
so i have to cut a hole and push the tube in 
i will have to run the duct work from the stanley blower and exhaust through the cool tube and out the other side (blowing out of the box ) 
then intake sucks in hot air just under  cooltube
im using 2 230 cfm fans with dimmer in big grow space
i think ur right about res area i just wanted a drip system running on a timer
 figured gravity would help my cause 
second 
only four plants  cause im not trying to have a big op
and get pinched 
just persy
 third i think ur right aabout the small veg space 
i figured i could start  in a 1 foot space 13 cm wide with four cfls/ 150 cfm fan  
then move the plants to the big space
(wanted 2 separate spaces) big grow space primary veg space secondary  

i thank u for your imput


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 26, 2009)

yes siree


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 26, 2009)

pump on a timer 
i see makes sense


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 28, 2009)

stanley blower finaly done here r some pics
i mounted a 5 inch wall connector on to the intake portion of the blower
(just fold the wall connectors flaps so that the it just sits over intake fan
then simply duct tape it into place) make sure it secure.
next for the exhaust i used a 5' inch reducer 
i placed it over the exhaust then used a little bucket to hold it into place 
then i filled the holes with this kind of sealant called great stuff (very messy use gloves)
u can buy this at canadian tire


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 28, 2009)

during my infinet reading i stumbled on this one 
it was perfect for my grow box 
more little goodies yet to be posted 
need to find the usb adapter for my cam 
using cheesy macbook cam


----------



## alshuray1 (Apr 29, 2009)

i finally installed my intake out take 
in my grow box 
not so stealthy any mor e
i used 6'' inch vent piping both for the intake outtake to 6 inch connecters mounted on the stanley blower
it was hell to put this stuff on to connecters
as seen on recent post


----------



## alshuray1 (May 1, 2009)

heres a better understanding 
of my layout of my grow box


----------



## alshuray1 (May 1, 2009)

another update 
one step closer to the end


----------



## alshuray1 (May 1, 2009)

it is on the right !. i dont know why it looks like that pic taken with my macbook


k so the intake sucks out  the hot air in grow cab goes through 
the stanley blower and back through exhaust through cool tube 
then out into the room (now i have several choices frequently open closet door
let air out or vent into wall since there's noting there 1/2 foot of space
only problem is i don t know where the space leads to(live in apt )
or put a portable ac in there


----------



## alshuray1 (May 7, 2009)

sorry guys bin a while 
i had run out of money and had to raise more capital to further project 
greentree
i have almost completed my germ/veg box just need some kind of wet mat for plant pot leakage and still waiting for fan to 
come in.
lights are working
i used 3 cfls 23 watt  each 1600 lumens each and mounted them to the roof and used some old 125 volt power plugs i had lying around to power fixtures   (thinking of using more) 1  more on each side wall
here's some pic's


----------



## alshuray1 (May 7, 2009)

cheesy pics 
will show more detailed pics


----------



## alshuray1 (May 7, 2009)

when i close the growbox door the noise is minimal. Close the closet door no sound.i am going to build something to control the smell. can find that easy in forum.


----------



## alshuray1 (May 7, 2009)

got the fan for the veg box might need 2
the fan i got is 3000 rpm and is a 133.60 cfm 
12v is spliced a 125v plug and i fried one. so i used a cellphone 
12v plug works fine 
here are some pics


----------



## crozar (May 8, 2009)

great job ! , i love your work .. but i hope those are strong fans


----------



## alshuray1 (May 9, 2009)

testing mini veg box now
growing master kush from seed
bought a moister meter  just to make sure 
made my own humidity cover 
old candy container (well its  not old jus dumped out all candy)
any ways here is some pics


----------



## alshuray1 (May 10, 2009)

so i have 2 seeds germinating in veg grow 
but i just realized ill need 2 more lights on left side
and another fan on the right
also i may need  to use smaller pots maybe trays


----------



## alshuray1 (May 11, 2009)

so i added 2 40 watt cfls alot bigger took up 3 inch horizontal space more than 23 watt cfls 
 i added another fixtures that makes 4 now
also added another fan 
i f#$%ed up 
i didnt align the light fixtures 
oh well still works for what i want 
so in total i have 4 cfls 2 23 watt 2 40 watt 
and 2 fans 
lumens output 8400 :]
here are some pics


----------



## alshuray1 (May 13, 2009)

k mini veg box got to hot so i had to run an in take 
to suck air out
all i did was run 4 inch duct pipe from the main 6 inch intake duct pipe
cut out a hole at back of min veg box (close to top) then stick pipe 
through. duct tape seal 
and good to go 
heres some pics


----------



## alshuray1 (May 13, 2009)

the last pic is the back cant really get back their to take a good pic
need to organize wiring thats all for mini veg (cfls plugs)


----------



## alshuray1 (May 13, 2009)

wasn't sure if i could do that
now that u said that i can still do it
another thing i know about that fixture
i just realized to late

listen reddy i thank u for ur imput always 
keep in mind that this is the first (test box) 
an expensive trial and error if you will 


(i should of asked u about the wiring)


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 14, 2009)

never vent hot moist air into a wall.  you'll get mold problems and probably sick.  not to mention the landlord will want to know why mold is growing behind the sheetrock.


----------



## alshuray1 (May 15, 2009)

i know i carded that idea along time ago 
going to get a dehumidifier for the room its in 
need to do something with the smell
a.s.a.p
and a little sound dampening will be required around ducting pipes 
im thinking since i got my main grow room up 
im going to re wire the cfls and have them connected to one 125 v power
cord instead of 5 individual cords connected to 5  fixtures
taking reddys advice


----------



## alshuray1 (May 16, 2009)

o.k people finished grow box 
have humidity issues but will fix it 
also light seepage will fix to
also i have  to fix wiring at back not a fire hazard but i like neetness
here some pics


----------



## alshuray1 (May 17, 2009)

k guys so i figured out in order to keep perfect temps in grow box 
i had to use a dehumidifier at 40 percent and used humidifier
also 
put a house fan blowing out of the actual room 
keep the room door open every so often
actual room temp very cool dont have a thermometer set 
up in closet 
but temp in grow box is 72 
mini veg box still a little humid but good for clones and and second 
node seedlings


----------



## alshuray1 (May 17, 2009)

now that i have a better understanding of the mechanics of a grow box. it will be a lot easier to build.
on to phase 2 
build a new cabinet with an irrigation system.
a total revision to previous grow box .
I would like to thank everyone that had imput on 
project greentree couldnt have done it without u guys. especially Reddy!

SO CONTINUES THE JURNEY OF PROJECT GREEN TREE

thanx again


----------



## accid (May 20, 2009)

goodluck in your growing bud!


----------

